# 10% aller Domains mit falschem whois?



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2005)

http://www.intern.de/news/7391.html



> Das Government Accountability Office (GAO), eine Art Rechnungshof der US-Regierung, hat die Whois-Informationen bei CNO-Domains (.com, .net und .org) unter die Lupe genommen. Das Ergebnis (HTML-Abstract): Bei 2,31 Millionen Domains (5,14%) wurden bei der Registration eindeutig und vermutlich bewusst falsche Angaben gemacht. Bei weiteren 1,64 Millionen Domains (3,89%) waren die Angaben unvollständig. Diese Daten beruhen auf einer eher kleinen Stichprobe von 900 Domains was die Aussage zulässt, dass knapp 10 Prozent aller CNO-Domains erkennbar nicht den verlangten Bedingungen entsprechen.


Bei der DENIC ist aber alles in Ordnung, es muss ja jede Domain mindestens einen deutschen admin mit zustellbarer Adresse haben... Einer der weltweit größten Video-on-Demand-Anbieter der Welt (AE*N) nennt zB als admin einen Herrn St*K*, in Charlotte, North Carolina. 
Hat Angela etwa der Condy North Carolina abgeschwätzt???


----------



## Wembley (9 Dezember 2005)

Und bei den info-Domains ist es meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach noch um eine Spur schlimmer. Es gibt da welche, vermutlich irgendwo im Osten beheimatet, die geben prinzipiell nur Phantasienamen ein, und die Einträge bei "City" und "State/Province" laufen nach folgendem Muster ab:

City: Kasperlhausen
State/Province: Kasp

Bei "State/Province" nimmt man einfach die ersten vier Buchstaben der "City", welche aber in den wenigsten Fällen wirklich existiert. Und schon gar nicht in dem Land (country), das bei der Registrierung angegeben wurde.

Oder kennt jemand die Ortschaft "Tapientien" in der Provinz "Tapi" auf Aruba.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2005)

Die Untersuchung bezieht sich nur auf Toplevel Domains 

richtig "anonym" geht´s z.B  bei solchen Subdomains *.dd.vu oder *.de.vu zu, jeder Versuch irgendetwas 
über solche Domains  zu ermitteln ist zum Scheitern verurteilt. Mit "Cloaking" wird ganz offen geworben. 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe das bewusst auf die drei Domains beschränkt und lasse es ebenso bewusst offen, sich beispielsweise über die DENIC Gedanken zu machen und über deren Probleme mit falsch registrierten Domains...

Die DENIC tut ja ihren Dienst hierzulande 





> ohne Gewinnerzielungsabsicht zum Nutzen und Wohle der gesamten deutschen Internet Community, neutral und unabhängig, fachkundig und verantwortungsbewusst, diskriminierungsfrei und in Übereinstimmung mit den international anerkannten Standards für den Betrieb einer Domain-Registrierungsstelle. (...)


 Da haben wir's hier halt mal wieder gut... möchte man meinen...

Wenn wir schon bei "whois" sind... Warum gibt's denn immer mehr tv-Domains ohne whois? Es gibt offenbar keine Verpflichtung, whois-Daten anzugeben? (die whois-privacy-services mal ausser acht gelassen - aber da weiss man dann wenigstens, wo man Informationen theoretisch besorgen könnte... beim tv-whois kommt schlicht eine Nachricht, dass 





> keine whois-Daten hinterlegt


 seien.
Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts unrichtig sein, nicht wahr?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kennt jemand die Ortschaft "Tapientien" in der Provinz "Tapi" auf Aruba.


Mit etwas Übung kann man manchmal diese Phantasieangaben zuordnen oder zumindest "ordnen", wie Du das in diesem Fall ja getan hast. Es gibt da eben die Kategorie von Firmen, die immer gleich registrieren - das ist zwar wenig brauchbar, lässt sich aber in seiner Nichtinformation doch sammeln.

Wenn Dir jetzt eine Domain begegnet, die in Rumpelstilz in Rumpel registriert ist, ist das (für Dich) ein Hinweis, dass es sich um eine Domain derjenigen handeln könnte, die in Kasperlhausen in Kasp registrieren... 
Ähnlich verhält es sich bei anderen auch. Ist halt was für Chaostheoretiker 

Manche sind auch dumm genug, beim (automatisierten?) Überschreiben von Whois-Einträgen Zeilen (bzw Fragmente) zu vergessen...

Hans Ratwieichheiss
Dufindstmichnichtville Avenue 43
80937 Montago Bay, CA
0057-89-###
ist dann zwar gut getarnt, aber sinnlos, wenn man andere Domains mit

Peter Kriegdichdoch
Beliebigstraße 43
80937 München
0049-89-###

registriert hat...

Das dürfte sogar einem in Akalogie wenig ausgebildeten StA einleuchten (ist in dieser Form natürlich selten)

Ein Paradebeispiel hierfür waren die Domains eines unlängst in Mallorca verhafteten Dialerpaten. Wem auch immer der den Auftrag gegeben hat, die Domaineinträge zu "frisieren", er sollte den Mann in Zukunft lieber Türrahmen im Erotikmuseum in B* abstauben lassen...



			
				Eintrag schrieb:
			
		

> Registrant:
> SHAME
> Bladeway Hse.
> Lungs, Lungs, UK 2883
> ...


 Vergangenheit und Gegenwart des Dänen von 1999-2004 in einem einzigen Whoiseintrag - und Gernspekulierer können sich über die (sinnlose?) Zahl "2883" so ihre Gedanken machen. Vorausgesetzt, sie haben die Zeit, diese mit allen bekannten Quellen gegenzulesen, die es über das Umfeld des Dänen so gibt


----------



## Wembley (9 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei jenen Burschen tut man sich beim Zuordnen in der Tat relativ leicht, auch aus anderen Gründen. Jedenfalls haben die es sich offenbar zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht, Suchmaschinen und Gästebücher bzw. Blogs vollzuspammen. Da ist *ER* ja ein Waisenknabe dagegen. Die Spuren führen jedenfalls immer wieder in eines der sogenannten neuen EU-Länder, nämlich in das mit Abstand größte davon. Mittlerweile haben sich die auch ein wenig über andere Domains hergemacht. Ja, die schaffen es, fast jede Registrierungsstelle und ihre Richtlinien lächerlich zu machen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2005)

Und was sie tun, ist auch vergleichbar... Zumindest bei den zwei Dutzend domains die ich gerade angekuckt habe. Die schickten mich zu L*R* (Prag) und Umaxsearch.

(*beliebigedomain* --> click --> f*-n*.info --> Aufruf umaxsearch -- aufruf wasweissichallesfürwerbezeugs --> ...)

by the way:
*Was ist dieses Umaxsearch eigentlich für'n komisches Zeugs???*

Die (viel genützte) Adresse der Umaxsearch in Prag gehört (u.a.) zu einer Bank, zur italienischen Botschaft und eben zu L*R*, der sogar in Japan Beachtung findet. Leider kann ich die zugehörige URL nicht lesen 
Das Webmasterprogramm ist dann in Mahe/Seychelles (um*xlogin.c*m) (und "jore") (wobei von Mahe/Seychelles in diesem Fall ganze Autobahnen zurück nach Prag führen)

@Mods:
ab
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=128961#128961
abtrennen in "Österreichische und deutsche Chaostheoretiker plaudern"?


----------



## Wembley (10 Dezember 2005)

Parallelen sind zwischen meinen und deinen Freunden zweifellos da. Es gibt sogar Schnittpunkte, aber meines Wissens nach keine direkten Zusammenhänge. Eine "Suchmaschine" inkl. Partnerprogramm gibt es auch.

Es ist genau genommen diese Geschichte:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10967

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2005)

Zurück zum Domainthema:
Heise
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67138


> In seinem Report kritisiert das GAO die mangelnde Interventionsbereitschaft. Bei 45 gemeldeten Domains mit fehlerhaften Registrierungsdaten konnte die ICANN in 30 Tagen nur 11 der jeweiligen Inhaber dazu bewegen, ihre Angaben zu korrigieren. Die Daten von 33 zweifelhaften Domains waren danach immer noch falsch und nur eine einzige Domain wurde gesperrt – sie stand schon seit längerem unter Beobachtung der ICANN.
> 
> Die beanstandeten Mängel bei der Überprüfung und die eventuell betrügerischen Absichten einiger Domains haben das US-Handelsministerium und die ICANN dazu bewogen, in einem Registrar Accreditation Agreement eine Meldepflicht bei fehlerhaften Angaben festzulegen. Eine Vereinbarung fordert die ICANN außerdem zur verstärkten Kontrolle der Whois-Dienste auf.


----------

